
Amazon News Network - jhunter1016
https://twitter.com/KOCOZach/status/1264589763689971716
======
tech-historian
Looks like Amazon does this all the time:

[https://couriernewsroom.com/2020/05/26/11-local-tv-
stations-...](https://couriernewsroom.com/2020/05/26/11-local-tv-stations-
that-pushed-amazon-scripted-segment/)

